# Where to find a female to breed with our full blooded male?



## AlinaS (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi All!

I'm new on this forum and I'm ver happy I found it. I have a question. Do you have an idea where I can find a female for a full blooded male for breeding? It's my friend's dog. And we are willing to get a puppy from him) He is very smart, active, friendly and handsome) Here are some photos.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Alinas, I'm glad you are happy to have found the forum, it has a ton of information about responsible breeding and what makes a dog breed-worthy. However, if you have read the rules (as you have acknowledged to have done when you signed up), you should be aware that we do not allow studding out dogs on the forum. So I removed the pictures. 

If your friend is serious about breeding responsibly, this is a good place to start. If your friend just has a dog they want to breed (because - HEY!! PUPPIES), and someone is willing to offer their female on that basis (PUPPIES), your chances of getting a healthy , sane dog that lives up to the stellar reputation that GSDs have earned through the efforts of responsible breeders who dedicate their life to making sure that the GSD retains the traits that a GSD was bred for, then, Great! Get your friend involved in GSD sports, working dog training venues, get them to be around a zillion good dogs, a zillion bad dogs so they can see and understand the subtle differences in many different facets of temperament, and learn about the health clearances both sire and dam will require. 

Settling for less gives you about the same chance of getting a good, healthy puppy as going to a rescue and adopting a GSD of no known background. 

Though I am confused, as your title line says that the dog is your dog, but then your post says it is your friend's?


----------

